# Swedish: vet/medical terms



## xenapeterbald

hello everybody!
I'm Italian and I'm new of this forum
I'm a Peterbald cat breeder, and I've found a very interesting Swedish vet clinical paper.
but...I don't speak a single word in Swedish!
with google translator I succeeded in understanding almost everything.
Here I'm copying the paper. The red words are the one that I couldn't understand. 
CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME?? thanks really a lot!

1)     Allmäntillstånd hull, storlek
*-        AT.u.a.*
*-        AT.nedsatt*
-        Överviktig
-        Mager
-        Utmärglad
-        Övrigt
*-        U.a.*

2)     Lynne
-        Reserverad
-        Rädd
-        Aggressiv
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
3)     Hud, hårrem, tassar
-        Utslag
-        Mjäll
-        Ohyra
-        Klåda
-        Tass/kloförändringar
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
4)     Palpabla lymfknutor
-        Generellt förstorade
-        Lokalt förstorade
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
5)     Ögon
- Konjunktivit   vä   hö
- Entropion    vä   hö
- Ektropion    vä   hö
- Hornhinneskada    vä   hö
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
6)     Öron
 - Otit    vä,   hö,   akut,   kronisk
-         Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
7)     Munhåla, tänder och svalg
-        Tandsten
-        Tandfraktur
-        Gingivit
-        *Bettfel*
-        Svalg ej undersökt
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
8)     Bukorgan, buk palpation och rektalisering
-        Navelbråck
-        Ljumskbråck
-        Prostata förstorad
-        Rektalisering ej utförd
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
9)     Cirkulationsorgan
-        Blåsljud
-        Tecken på hjärtsvikt
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
10)  Respirationsorgan
-        Näsflöde
-        Missljud vid ausk.
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
11)  Yttre genitalorgan
-        Kryptorkid
-        Onormal testikelstorlek
*-        Flytning*
-        Juvertumör
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
12)  Rörelseorganen
-        Hälta
-        Rörelsestörning
-        Muskelatrofi
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.
 
*- Ömmar vid böjning/sträckning*
         av:    -  bog       vä   hö
                  - armbåge    vä   hö
                  - knä        vä   hö
                  - höft      vä   hö
 *- övr.leder    vä   hö*
*- Ömmar vid palpation av rygg      ja     nej*
- Patella luxation       ja    nej
*- Krosvans        ja    nej*
-        Övrigt
-        U.a.


----------



## e2efour

xenapeterbald said:


> 1)     Allmäntillstånd hull, storlek
> *-        AT.u.a.* Allmäntillstånd utan anmärkningar (=General condition normal)
> *-        AT.nedsatt = General condition impaired*
> *-        U.a. = normal OR nothing abnormal detected*
> 
> 7)     Munhåla, tänder och svalg
> -        Tandsten
> -        Tandfraktur
> -        Gingivit
> -        *Bettfel = Bite error/defect*
> -        Svalg ej undersökt
> -        Övrigt
> -        U.a.
> 
> 11)  Yttre genitalorgan
> -        Kryptorkid
> -        Onormal testikelstorlek
> *-        Flytning = Discharge*
> -        Juvertumör
> -        Övrigt
> -        U.a.
> 
> *- Ömmar vid böjning/sträckning* = Tender on flexion/extension
> av:    -  bog       vä   hö
> - armbåge    vä   hö
> - knä        vä   hö
> - höft      vä   hö
> *- övr.leder    vä   hö = other joints left right*
> *- Ömmar vid palpation av rygg      ja     nej = Tender on palpation of spine/back yes no*
> - Patella luxation       ja    nej
> *- Krosvans        ja    nej = Kroksvans (=kinked tail)*
> -        Övrigt
> -        U.a.



Welcome to the forum!
Congratulations on managing to find all the other words with Google translator!

I'm just curious about the kinked (literally "crook") tail? Is this desirable or not?


----------



## xenapeterbald

oh e2efour, I thank you so much!!!

I'd ask you just 2 more explainations:
- with "discharged" do you mean "with pus, infection"??
- with "tender" do you mean "delicate"? If so, what does "tender on spine palpation" means?

thanks again!


----------



## xenapeterbald

I was forgetting: no, the kinked tail is absolutely to be avoided! (above all in siamese type cats and colourpoint cats, where it can be frequent.... once upon a time it was considered a value, since the legend says that it derived from the habit of siamese cats of keeping the Thailand princesses' rings in their tails! but now every cat association all over the world considers the kinked tail as a genethical defect, as well as the squint - that, too, was once considered a value in siamese type cats and colourpoint cats!)


----------



## e2efour

Discharge is of fluid, e.g. pus.

Tender means here that when you palpate (touch, feel) the spine or back of the cat, it feels tender to the cat (ii.e. painful or sensitive). "Tender on palpation" is just the medical jargon!


----------



## xenapeterbald

thx a lot again!

so could I translate "genital discharge" as "loss of fluids - not urine, I guess! - from the genitals"?


----------



## e2efour

Stick to [genital] discharge, which could be anything. Loss of fluid (not fluids) is a specific discharge. The Swedish word _flytning_ is related to flow.


----------



## xenapeterbald

Ok, understood everything!
I really don't know how to thank you!!!!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

<Moderator note: Thread closed because there are multiple topics. One topic per thread only, please!>


----------

